# "Batwings" on me



## LucyKemp (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi guys, what does it mean when my bird does "batwings" on my knee or hand ? If i talk or whistle to her while doing it, it usually makes her do it. She will also seem to rub her head on my leg as she does it..??

is this normal for female cockatiels or is it a male trait?


----------



## CharmedWolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like male to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I believe in your other threads.. the general consensus was that you might possibly have a male. Bat wings are another male trait. I'm going to concur with all the others and say you have a little boy.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stormy does it too on me. And I'm nearly sure Stormy is a girl.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I have seen Daisy do bat wing after she is done eating seed in her cage.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Both genders do "batbird" heres an excellent behaviour guide http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php.


----------

